# Hulkster Newsletter, JUN 1997, Issue #5



## basskiller (Feb 11, 2012)

***Always begin your weight training, utilizing compound movements. Compound movements, work several muscle groups with a singe motion!!!***

This is only the basics and your comments/suggestions will help enlarge/enhance each section!!! This issue was put together with the assistance of BIGCANUK, GUMBI, B3GROW, BIG AL, JIM BEAM, KEYSDIVER, FRANK TRUTH, MORRISSEY, JBORRE, RAY, RICHARD, BRIAN FROM ANABOLIX RESEARCH, ANDREW & UNIQUE FROM MASSQUANTITIES, GEORGE FROM ELITEFITNESS, MIKE FROM UNDERGROUNDSPORTS, JAY FROM JAY'S BODYBUILDING

*** Workout Routines/Fitness Articles/News Updates***

Two articles are featured this month!!! BigCanuk & Jim Beam

TRAINING, FREQUENCY & INTENSITY - Written by BigCanuk

First, let me just say that I apologize for not being as high profile as what I have been in the past. I've still responded to everyone's e-mails and questions but haven't had much time to spend on the board in the last few months. I hope to change this again soon but I hope you can bear with me while I go through a few life altering situations that are preoccupying my time. On the upscale note, my training is par excellence and I'm looking great and feeling fine. I think that's what it's all about and so let's move right onto the topic at hand. This month, we'll look at overtraining/undertraining. There seems to be much confusion on this particular topic. I often get asked how should I change my workout routine when I'm on my next cycle. That one is quite simple. We've all heard of instinctive training. Perhaps some of us do that on a regular basis. I'm all for instinctive training but only when on a cycle. All it means is you do what you feel like doing. When you're on the juice, pretty well any workout will make you grow. That includes partials, negatives, cheat sets, maximum lifts, high reps, etc. Pretty well anything goes to make you grow. So doing what you feel like is important for those days. If you feel real strong and like you want to kill something, by all means, go for tossing some serious iron around but if you're having a bad time on the sauce and feel depressed (something I know we all go through but hate to admit) then just get in there and do whatever you can to move some plates even if it's just light, slow, burning reps.

For many of us, our off cycles are longer than our on cycles so we have to be careful not to overtrain. There's that dreaded word. Let's explore that. What are some indications we may be overtraining? Well, I think the most important signs are these. Have you been stuck at the same size and strength levels for months? Do you look forward to hitting the gym to let loose and crush those plates or do you wish you could just stay at home and sleep? Are you taking in enough food and protein yet finding yourself tired and injured most of the time? These signs mean you are overtraining!

It is scientifically proven that most people need about 36 to 48 hours to recuperate their muscles for best results. Does this mean that we should be training those same body parts every 2 or 3 days then? Au-contraire. As a matter of fact it's been shown that most hardgainers do best by hitting one body part once every 5 to 7 days. Even those with gifted ability to pack on the muscle usually only train for two days and take one day off. Basically hitting the same body part once every four days.

Listen to your body. If you feel tired and sore, take a day off. You'll do better by taking the rest and recuperation than tearing yourself down some more. Years ago, I thought I could be bigger and more ripped if I worked out real hard every day in the gym. Six months later, I was so burned out, I hated the thought of going to the gym! I looked real good but felt terrible. I tried something I thought would make me smooth out and loose size. I started training three times per week. One body part per week. What I found was startling. I started looking better and feeling better. I got better cuts and size. My strength went up. I was liking the gym again. I've talked to many people who have told me similar situations. Their bodyfat levels didn't go up and they didn't lose muscle. They just enjoyed life more.

So, what about undertraining? Have you ever done something for 30 seconds of all out gut wrenching, intense physical labor? Even when you're in great shape, it takes so much out of you and hurts your muscles so much, you wonder if you're even in shape? Well, that's one reason I'm a proponent of low volume, high intensity training. That system hits you so hard, you have to grow or die. I believe if you warm up, tear the muscle down with some good, hard, heavy reps then with a light weight, pump blood into the area with lots of reps and good contractions, you've got the recipe for maximum muscle building. I've done entire workouts in 20 minutes like this that have made me feel totally finished and unable to do anymore. And if I did, it would be a waste of time and effort anyway. The time element isn't too important. You should try to finish a workout in 45 minutes or less to get the most GH level out of your body but nothing says it has to be at least that long. I know I sure get some funny looks and comments from the die hards who think spending 1 1/2 hours in the gym is the way to go when they see me in and out in 30 or 40 minutes sometimes. I don't worry about what others may think. I know what feels right for me though and go with that. I would rather undertrain than overtrain every time. Overtraining will guarantee I won't grow new muscle tissue. Undertraining allows my body to grow and get stronger and feel better. Have you ever taken a week off and come back stronger? Now you know why. Rest and recuperation is a friend to your body. Undertraining works. So bottom line is look back at what you're doing now. Are you happy with what's going on with your gains? Do you like how you feel? If your eating and rest patterns are good and the rest isn't, it may be time to change your workout and quit overtraining. Good luck and happy undertraining! BigCanuk.

BIG SQUAT = BIG LEGS
Written by Jim Beam

No matter if your a bodybuilder or a powerlifter, we all want big powerful legs. Big legs when your a bodybuilder are so necessary for a complete package. They don't have to be necessarily strong.. but big and cut. On the other hand, for powerlifters size isn't so much a factor as strength, although the two go generally hand in hand.

This article is designed to provide only information for the squat and no other leg exercises.

First, lets cover the proper execution of the squat: 1) Generally, as a rule, unless very experienced, ALWAYS WEAR A HIGH QUALITY BELT! remember, safety first. A good belt provides the necessary support for your middle to lower back and not only helps prevent injury, but stabilizes this area to allow for greater potential of your strength, thus growth.

Many people think that the belt is designed to support the lower back since it provides a kind of wall to rest against. Not really. What the belt does, is to wrap around the body universally, thus providing for equally distributed internal forces. These forces are generated by extreme pressures which emanate from inside the body as you are squatting. They reach their highest pressures when you are at the deepest part of your squat. These forces press outwards from the center, to your greater outer circumference of the belt, thus providing for equalized force through-out the body, and not just your back.

If you are experienced in squatting and have tried different belts out there and have compared a Valeo or Joe Weider belt, to a good thick powerlifting belt, then you know that you can squat much more weight, SAFER!

Why is this possible? Powerlifting belts are designed thicker and much sturdier in construction, thus providing for more efficient internal pressures. I would honestly say, that the average novice lifter, can expect a 50 lbs. jump in squat strength the very first time he puts on one of these belts! And you'll feel so much better squatting down.

I can truthfully say, that in 22 years of lifting, I have never hurt my back using one of these belts, and neither has any lifter I have ever trained.

They work!!! They work VERY GOOD!

Well, enough said about belts, lets cover setting up for the squat:

1) Set a realistic strategy for a squat routine and strength goals you have in mind, beginning with your warm up set. I do allot of wam-ups, progressively increasing the weight as I go, but very few reps. 2) To set up for the squat, get your warm up weight on the bar. Usually, a fairly good shape person has no problem warming up with 135 lbs, this is 1-45 lbs. weight on each side of the bar. 3) Once your weight is loaded, make sure your collars are secure. 4) Stand about 2 feet back from the bar, (chalk the bar if you have some)..and eyeball your hands, one at a time. (Its very important that you set up properly for the squat). Make sure that both hands are at exact locations on the bar. 5) Once your hands are locked firmly around the bar, walk towards the bar, eyeing the very middle, never loss eye contact, focus in the middle. This is where your head is going under, so stay focused so you don't lose your place (unless you have a mirror, then this is easy, but still, never stop looking at the middle, watch yourself as you step under the weight).

*Remember: You don't want to squat down with weight that is off center of your back.. you could seriously hurt yourself!

6) Once under the weight, get the weight firmly and securely on your back. Many new lifters do what's called Olympic style squatting. They tend to place the bar high on the back, right under the neck. This makes squatting much more difficult as it tends to throw you forward (especially as you get tired!) Try to put the bar a little lower on the back. Ideally, the bar should rest comfortably on your Posterior Deltoids (your rear Delts!). You will lean slightly forward, but back straight. 7) Once you have the bar positioned stand up. Make sure you don't have one leg in front of the other (like splits!) Always, put your feet side by side, with knees bent.. then just stand up. 8) Take a step back, keep your head up, eyes always looking straight ahead, or straight up. Remember, the bar will follow your head!! Back stiff and straight! Medium stance with your legs and feet, then lower yourself to parallel. *I recommend squatting deep, below parallel at least 80-85% of the time. Don't bow your legs in or out, stabilize them and drop your hips. A wider stance will make squatting deeper and easier!

*Squat Routine:

Your primary goal for building mass is to squat at about 75%-80% for reps of 5. This builds what I call the Medium Heavy range, not enough to hurt you, but enough to really push for mass and strength.

Here's a routine for a 400 lbs. squatter:

Warm-up.............135 lbs. x8-10 Deep!
Warm-up.............185 lbs. x2-3 Deep!
Warm-up.............225 lbs. x1-2 Deep!

*Remember: Go after each warm-up, like its a world record and try to SMOKE IT! The easier each set feels warming up, the easier the next set will feel. Strong and fast.

Warm-up..............275 lbs. x1...below parallel.

*Also...remember to be resting 3-5 minutes to get maximum results between sets!!!

Warm-up..............315 lbs. x1...below parallel.
Warm-up..............365 lbs. x1...below parallel.

Max Single..........400lbs....x1...parallel or below.

You don't have to max every week, I just wanted you to see how it works.

After your 400 lbs, go down to 315 lbs.

Do 315 lbs..........x 5 reps...Below parallel. This is called your
Medium Heavy training weight. Do at least 3 full sets, with no
help, then go up 5 pounds the following week. You can go up to 5
sets of 5 reps if you want to, but I wouldn't go past that.

After you've completed your medium heavy training, come down and do some Olympic squats!! I don't believe in pyramiding, going all the way up, then coming all the way down, but I do believe in Olympic squats. Olympic squats are done with no equipment, bar high on the neck, feet very narrow, about a foot to 18 inches apart. Keep your Head UP!!! Look up!! This is much more difficult to do and will require more concentration. keep your back FLAT! Drop your hips down to the floor. You should be able to get your butt about 3-5 inches from the floor, if you do this correctly!

For a 400 lbs. squatter, I think that 185-205 for reps of 10-12 VERY DEEP!! will be fine. Do 3-5 sets of these and no more. These will really help your balance for your heavier squats and will TOAST your quad's (the front of your legs.)

*I only do these once a week!

This is a very fundamental routine that will yield fabulous results. I will get into box squatting in another issue! Thanks everyone and TRAIN HARD! JIM BEAM


----------



## basskiller (Feb 11, 2012)

***Hormones and Synthetic Substitutes***

I'm not having the STEROID OF THE MONTH, instead one of our members ( BIG AL) sent me this STEROID CROSS REFERENCE GUIDE which is fantastic, and we all could use this guide, if anyone notes any typing/spelling/name mistakes, please drop me a note and I'll update everyone!!!

But next month I'll discuss, Masteron, Brian Raupp from Anabolix Research will be working with me on this article, so watch out for it!!!

Afro - Methyltestosterone
Agoviron - Methyltestosterone
Agoviron-depot - Test Suspension
Agoviron inj - Test Propionate
Ambosex - Estandron
Amino glute ahimid - Cytadren
Anabol - Dianabol
Anabolicum - Dianabol
Anabolicum Vister - Anabolicum Vister
Anabolikum - Dianabol
Anabolin - Dianabol
Anaboline - Deca-Durabolin
Anador - Anadur
Anadurin - Anadur
Anapolon - Anadrol 50
Anasteron - Anadrol 50
Anatrophill - Oxandrolone
Anavar - Oxandrolone
Andoredan - Dianabol
Andro 100 - Test Enanthate
Andro-Cyp - Testosterone Cypionate
Androfort-Richt - Test Propionate
Andro LA - Testosterone Cypionate
Andro pository - Test Enanthate
Android - Methtyltestosterone
Androlan - Test Propionate
Androlan Aqueous - Test Suspension
Androlin - Test Suspension
Androlone-D200 - Deca-Durabolin
Andronaq-50 - Test Suspension
Andronaq LA - Test Cypionate
Andronute - Test Cypionate
Androral - Methyltestosterone
Androtardyl - Test Enanthate
Androxon - Andriol
Andryl 200 - Test Enanthate
APL - HCG
Ara Test - Test Propionate
Arcosterone - Methyltestosterone
Arderone 100/200 - Test Enanthate
Ardomon - Clomid
Biogonadyl - HCG
Bionabol - Dianabol
Boldebal - Equipose
Brumegon - HCG
Catanidin - Catapres
Catapresan - Catapres
Ceadon - Nolvadex
Cesbron - Clenbuterol
C.G - H.C.G
Choragon - H.C.G
Chorex - H.C.G
Chor. Gonadtropin - H.C.G
Chorigon - H.C.G
Choriolutin - H.C.G
Chorion-Plus - H.C.G
Choron 10 - H.C.G
Chorulon vet - H.C.G
Chorvlon-H.C.G
Clenasma - Clenbuterol
Clom - Clomid
Clomifene - Clomid
Clomipheni citras - Clomid
Clomipheni citrate - Clomid
Clomivid - Clomid
Clonidin - Catapres
Clonidine - Catapres
Clonodine HCL - Catapres
Clonisin - Catapres
Clonistada - Catapres
Clostilbegyt - Clomid
Combipress - Catapres
Contrasmina - Clenbuterol
Contrapasmina - Clenbuterol
Corgonject - H.C.G
C-ratioph - Clomid
Crioxifeno - Nolvadex
Cynomel - Cytomel
Cyronine - Cytomel
Cytomel Tabs - Cytomel
Deca-Durabol - Deca-Durabolin
Defarol - Nolvadex
Delatest - Testosterone Enanthate
Delatestryl - Test Enanthate
Dep Andro-100-200 - Test Cypionate
Deposterone - Sustanon 250
Dep-test - Testosterone Cypionate
Dep-testosterone - Test Cypionate
Depotest - Testosterone Cypionate
Depo Testosterone - Test Cyp
Dialone - Dianabol
Dignotamoxi - Nolvadex
Dixarit - Catapress
Drolban - Masterone
D-test - Testosterone Enanthate
Dufine - Clomid
Duratamoxifen - Duratamoxifen
Duratest - Testosterone Cypionate
Dura-testosterone - Test Enanthate
Durathate-200 - Test Enanthate
Durandron - Sustanon 250
Dynasten - Anadrol 50
Dyneric - Clomid
Eferox - L-Thyroxine
Ekluton - H.C.G
Elpihormo - Deca-Durabolin
Eltroxin - L-Thyroxine
Emblon - Nolvadex
Enarmon-depot - Test Enanthate
Encephan - Dianabol
Euthroid - Cytomel
Euthyrox - L-Thyroxine
Eutirox - L-Thyroxine
Everone - Testosterone Enanthate
Extraboline - Deca-Durabolin
Fertodur - Cyclofenil
F. Farmo - Nolvadex
Follutein - H.C.G
Fortabol - Laurabolin
Fortadex - Laurabolin
Ganabol - Equipose
G. chor. "Endo" - H.C.G
Gestyl - H.C.G
Glukor - H.C.G
Gonadoplex - H.C.G
Gonadotrafon LH - H.C.G.
Gonadotraphon - H.C.G
Gonadotropyl - H.C.G
Gonic - H.C.G
Gravosan - Clomid
HCG Lepori - H.C.G
Histerone inj - Test Suspension
Hormobin - Methyltestosterone
Hybolin Imp - Test Cypionate
Indovar - Clomid
Jebolan - Deca-Duarabolin
Jenoxifen - Nolvadex
Kessar - Nolvadex
Klomifen - Clomid
Kyliformon - Clomid
Laurabolin V - Laurabolin
Ledertam - Nolvadex
Levoid - L-thyroxine
Levoroxine - L-thyroxine
Levothroid inj - L-thyroxine
Levothyroxine - L-thyroxine
Levoxine - L-thyroxine
Levoxyl - Cytomel
Linomel - Cytomel
Liothyrone - L-thyroxine
Lonavar - Oxandrolone
Longivo - Methytestosterone
L-Thyroxin Hennin - L-thyroxine
L-Thyroxin Sodium - L-thyroxine
Malogen - Test Suspension
Malogen L.A - Test Enanthate
Malogen Cyp - Test Cypionate
Malotrone - Test Suspension
Mamomit - Cytadren
Mandofen - Nolvadex
Masterid - Masteron
Masteril - Masteron
Mastisol - Masterol
Mastofen - Nolvadex
Maxibolin - Orabolin
Maxiolin Elixier - Orabolin
Mediatric - Methyltestosterone
Mesteron - Methyltestosterone
Metanabol - Dianabol
Metandiabol - Dianabol
Metandren - Methyltestosterone
Methandrostenolonum - Dianabol
Mirfat - Ctapres
Monores - Clenbuterol
Nandrobolic L.A - Deca-Durabolin
Nandrol. Dec - Deca-Durabolin
Nandrolone Dec - Deca-Durabolin
Naposim - Dianabol
Neoclym - Cyclofenil
Neo Durabolic - Deca-Durabolin
Neogonadil Bruco - H.C.G
Neo-Hombreol - Test Propionate
Neo-Tiroimade - Cytomel
Nerobol - Dianabol
Nidolin - Triacana
Noltam - Nolvadex
Nolvadex D - Nolvadex
Nolvadex Forte - Nolvadex
Noncarcinon - Nolvadex
Norandren - Deca-Durabolin
Nourytam - Nolvadex
Novegam - Clenbuterol
Nurezan - Deca-Durabolin
Omifin - Clomid
Ondogyne - Cyclofenil
Orimetene - Cytadren
Ora-Testryl tabs - Halotetin
Oreton Methyl - Methyltest
Orgabolin drop - Orabolin
Ovogest - H.C.G
Ovo-Gonadon - H.C.G
Oxeprax - Nolvadex
Oxitonsa - Anadrol
Pace - Equipose
Panteston - Andriol
Paracefan - Catapress
Pergotime - Clomid
Permastril - Masteron
Pharmachim - Clenbuterol
Physex - H.C.G
Physex Leo - H.C.G
Pioner - Clomid
Plenastril - Anadren
Praedyn - H.C.G
Predalon - H..C.G
Pregnesin - Pregnesin
Pregnyl - H.C.G
Primogonyl - H.C.G
Proasi HP - Proasi HP
Profasi - H.C.G
Prolan vet - H.C.G
Prolifen - Clomid
Pronabol - Dianabol
Prontovent - Prontovent
Psychobolan - Dynabolan
Rehibin - Cyclofenil
Restandol - Andriol
Retabolil - Deca
Retabolin - Deca
Riboxifen - Nolvadex
Roboral - Anadrol
Rochoric - HCG
Rodozol - Cytadren
Ro-Thyronine - Cytomel
Serofene - Clomid
Serophene - Clomid
Serpafar - Clomid
Sexovid - Cyclofenil
S.L.T - L-thyroxine
Spasmo-Mucosolvan -Clenbuterol
Spiropent - Clenbutrol
Spriopent mite - Clenbuterol
Stenolon - Dianabol
Stenox - Halotestin
Sterobolin - Deca
Sybolin - Equipose
Synasteron - Anadrol
Synthroid - L-thyroxine
T3 - Cytomel
T4 tabl - L-thyroxine
Tadex - Nolvadex
Tafoxen - Nolvadex
Tamax - Nolvadex
Tamaxin - Nolvadex
Tamcal - Nolvadex
Tamexin - Nolvadex
Tamifen - Nolvadex
Tamofen - Nolvadex
Tamofene - Nolvadex
Tamoplex - Nolvadex
Tamox - Nolvadex
Tamox AL - Nolvadex
Tamoxan - Nolvadex
Tamox-GRY - Nolvadex
Tamoxifen - Nolvadex
Tamoxifen Ebene - Nolvadex
Tamoxifen Funk - Nolvadex
Tamoxifen Hexal - Nolvadex
Tamoxifen Leivas - Nolvadex
Tamoxifen Lederle - Nolvadex
Tamoxifen medac - Nolvadex
Tamoxifen mp - Nolvadex
Tamoxifen NM - Nolvadex
Tamoxifeno - Nolvadex
Tamoxifeno Septa - Nolvadex
Tamoxifeno Tablets Hs - Nolvadex
Tamoxifenum - Nolvadex
Tamoxifenum gF - Nolvadex
Tamoxifenum pch - Nolvadex
Tamoxigenat - Nolvadex
Tamox-Puren - Nolvadex
Tamoxusta - Nolvadex
Taxus - Nolvadex
T.Berco Supp - Test Propionate
T. cell pharm - Nolvadex
T. citrate - Nolvadex
T. dumex - Nolvadex
Teatrois - Triacana
Teenofen - Nolvadex
Tertroxin - Cytomel
Tesamone - Nolvadex
Tesone L.A - Testosterone L.A
Testa-C - Testosterone Cypionate
Testanate No 1 - Test Ennthate.
Testadiate-Depot - Test Cypionate
Testaval - Testosterone Enanthate
Testex - Testosterone Propionate
Testex Leo - Test Propionate
Testex Leo Prolongatum - Test Cypionate
Testo-Enant - Test Enanthate
Testoject-50 - Testosterone Cypionate
Testoject-LA - Test Cypionate
Testogan - Testosterone Propionate
Testolin - Test Suspension
Testorona 50 - Testosterone Propionate
Testorona 200 - Test Enanthate
Testosteron - Testosterone Propionate
Test Aqueous - Test Suspension
Testosterone-depot - Test Enanthate
Test Prolongatum - Test Cypionate
Testoaterone Prop - Test Propionate
Teston - Methyltestosterone
Testormon - Methyltestosterone
Testoviron depot - Test Enanthate
Testovis - Methyltestosterone
Testovis depo - Test Propionate
Testred - Methyltestosterone
Testred Cyp - Test Cypionate
Testrin-PA - Test Enanthate
T. Farmitalia - Nolvadex
T. Fermenta - Nolvadex
T. Heumann - Nolvadex
Thevier - L-Thyroxine
T. Hexal - Nolvadex
Tiromel - Cytomel
Tironina - Cytomel
Ti-Tre - Cytomel
Thybon forte - Cytomel
Thyrax - L-Thyroxine
Thyrex - L-Thyroxine
Thyro 4 - L-Thyroxine
Thyro Hormone - L-Thyroxine
Thyrotardin - L-Thyroxine
Thyroxin - L-Thyroxine
Thyroxin-natrium - L-Thyroxine
Tiroxino leo - L-Thyroxine
T. Jenapharm - Test Propionate
T. Lachema - Nolvadex
T. lingvalete - Methyltestosterone
Tokormon - Clomid
T. Onkolan - Nolvadex
T. Pan Medica - Nolvadex
T. Pharbita - Nolvadex
T.Prop.Disp - Test Propionate
T.prop. Eifel fango - Test Propionate
T. propionicum - Test Propionate
T. Ratiopharm - Nolvadex
Trijodthyronin - Cytomel
Trijod. Sanabo - Cytomel
Trijodthyr. 50 - Cytomel
Trijodthyr. Leo - Cytomel
Trinergic - Dianabol
Triolandren - Test Propionate
T. Streuli - Test Propionate
T. Sopharma - Nolvadex
Turinabol. Depot - Deca-Durabolin
T. Vitis - Test Propionate
T. Wassermann - Nolvadex
Ultandren - Halotestin
Undestor - Andriol
Vasoprome - Oxandrolone
Vebonol - Equipose
Ventipulmin - Clenbuterol
Ventolase - Clenbuterol
Virigen - Andriol
Virilon - Methyltestosterone
Virormone - Test Propionate
Zemide - Nolvadex
Ziremilon - Deca-Durabolin
Zitazonium - Nolvadex


----------



## basskiller (Feb 11, 2012)

***Open Forum***
Two articles by Gumbi & JBorre This is a new section, that I've added for members to submit an article, on subjects that really don't fit the other sections, this section is open to all, and subject matter/opinion are that of the original author and not necessarily that of Hulkster's

MY FIRST CYCLE
Written by Gumbi

O.K! This is the last final draft: I won't go into why I used steroids but tell of my experiences when I decided to try them and what the results were. Before I looked for a source I read numerous articles about Anabolics in magazines; news articles; and on the net Only after I had a basic understanding of what the benefits and side effects were did I actually decide to take it a step further by contacting Elitefitness and ordering their Steroid Guide. After that I took it another step further and had Elite prepare me a customized cycle report which took into consideration my experience in weight training, age, body weight etc... . . This was money well spent and although I slightly changed my first cycle's recommendation, I still use the report as a reference for future cycles. Once I had decided what my first cycle would look like and what dosages were safe yet effective, I proceeded to find that elusive source! Of course being a first timer I made a few mistakes like asking about sources on the Elite Fitness Discussion Board. The Board is a great source of information on steroids, training and supplementation; and the occasional source does pop up for everyone to see - and I do mean everyone- including the DEA! Sometimes your lucky; sometimes your not. I was lucky and got away with murder as I don't reside in the States, but for those who live in the U.S.A. and fall under Schedule 3 laws making steroid possession illegal, it would be wise to remember that the DEA are monitoring most if not all of the Discussion Boards on the Net. And in some cases setting people up for entrapment. Like I said - I was lucky but you may not be.

After some anxious waiting by the mailbox to see whether my source was legit or whether I invested over $500 on sesame oils, I finally received all three packages containing real Primobolan Depot, Sustanon 250 ( first batch were counterfeits - but my source apologized and came through in the end; nevertheless, I later ordered Dianabol from another source) and Proviron. If I hadn't used the Elite Search Engine to check out counterfeit labeling, I wouldn't have known the Sustanon was fake and would have injected myself with God knows what?! In the process of waiting for my Gear I had the good fortune to get to know Hulkster and Big Canuk via the Net; I have had the honor to talk many times with Hulkster on the phone since starting my cycle and without these two Guru's help my cycle would have been, far less pleasant, if not somewhat disastrous - Hulkster confirmed my Sust. was counterfeit after I sent him a couple of amps.

Here is a look at my cycle which I adapted from Elite Fitness while incorporating both the Hulkster's and Big Canuk's advise:
Primobolan Depot Sustanon D-bol Proviron
Week 1 100mg/wk
Week 2 200mg/wk
Week 3 200mg/wk 1 amp
Week 4 300mg/wk 1 amp
Week 5 300mg/wk 2 amp
Week 6 300mg/wk 2 amp
Week 7 300mg/wk 2 amp 40mg/day 25mg/day
Week 8 200mg/wk 1 amp 30mg/day 25mg/day
Week 9 200mg/wk 1 amp 10mg/day 25mg/day
Week 10 HCG 2500I.U. 25mg/day
Week 11 HCG 2500I.U., Clen 80mg
Week 12 Clen 120mg

*I used Big Canuk's and Juice Monkey's "Gains Keeper Report" formula; I highly recommend it! I chose to use both an Anabolic Steroid-PRIMOBOLAN DEPOT(methenolone depot) and an Androgenic Steroid-SUSTANON 250 (propionate, phenylpropionate, isocaporate, decanoate) which I felt would be the best combination to give me the results I was looking for. Primobolan is low in androgens and doesn't aromatize making it one of the safest Anabolics; although there's little size and strength increases it does produce permanent quality muscle. Sustanon 250 blends 4 testosterone's together allowing slower down-grading of receptor sites than other testosterone's; unlike Primobolan, there are profound increases in size and strength! Looking at Primobolan as the muscle foundation and Sustanon as the main workhorse I surmised they would react positively together with few side effects. The Dianabol(methandienone) came into the picture later when I noticed my gains leveled out. To be honest I wasn't going to use D-bol as it had the dreaded Alpha Alkylate 17 compound which is hard on the liver. D-bol also aromatizes easily and there is a high conversion to DHT which can cause acne and male pattern baldness. But since I hadn't suffered any side effects whatsoever by the 7th week, I added it to my cycle after being assured it would do more good than harm. To my surprise it did as the Hulkster said it would-" get me over that plateau" - 2 kilos over! Of course I wouldn't have even considered using Sustanon or D-bol without having Proviron and Nolvadex on hand in case of aromatizating.

And the final results? 10.45 Kilos! And I kept ALL of it. Thank you Gurus! I have heard of people gaining even more than 10 kilos but my body weight at the start of my cycle was a mere 71.80 (now 82.25) so I am definitely impressed to say the least. If I were asked what I would change if I had the chance I would make damn sure I had enough needles to finish my cycle. Recycling needles isn't a good idea and I made the mistake of thinking needles would be easier to get than steroids - they're not. So order ahead! Other than being short on syringes everything went picture perfect: I put my head down, resolved to find an excellent but safe first cycle without taking chances or cutting corners; I made sure I had a basic understanding of what role each steroid played before I started my cycle and when in doubt I used the Search Engine. And if still in doubt I asked Big Canuk or Hulkster.

So don't believe everything you hear about Steroid users being a bunch of muscleheads and being totally irresponsible towards their own health! And if you are a first timer like I was, do it right the first time and your body will no t only respond beyond expectations but will thank in the long run.

Without the proper diet forget about making big gains. I ate like a pig(8 meals a day) and since I have a very good metabolism I didn't pay much attention to what I ate. I just made sure my PROTEIN was high and stayed away from sweets and saturated fat as much as possible. I also augmented my diet with Multi-Vitamins, Minerals, Flax Oil, Primrose Oil(helps protect the liver) and Glutamine. Grow in Peace, Gumbi

DAMN THE TORPEDOES!!!
Written by JBorre

ANDROGENIC CYCLE: STRICTLY FOR MASS AND POWER

Everyone has their own way of doing things. What works for one might not work for another. That's the way I try to look at articles about steroids and cycling. For starters this is an article on mass and power building through the use of highly Androgenic drugs and a good heavy workout plan and high protein diet. This is not a cycle I would recommend for beginners nor is it a cycle for someone who is afraid of a little acne, water retention or other possible Androgenic side effects. So if you want that lean, cut look please move on to the next article.

There are a ton of folks out there that will laugh at this because they use a far wider array and larger amount of heavy drugs and these folks might want to skip this one as well. If you've juiced often but want a cycle that will pack on 25-30+ pounds most of which you can keep read on, cause I have done it with these methods, read on. As I stated earlier I prefer raw power and size. I am not your average bodybuilder interested in a lean, cut look. My sport requires power so I start the cycle with testosterone Enanthate. I've used testosterona 200 by Brovel in the past, which is notoriously underdosed, but this time it is testosterone 200 by Tornel laboratories which has always given me good results. I have found like many bodybuilders that the high dose taper cycle offers quick, dramatic increases in strength and size with fewer side effects than the common diamond pattern cycle. Dosages for the first six weeks are as follows:

test 200 polish Metanabol(d-bol)
week: 1 -- 1600mg (per day)
2 -- 1400mg
3 -- 1200mg
4 -- 1000mg
5 -- 800mg 40mg
6 -- 600mg 40mg

After one month my weight shot up from 245 (my normal off cycle weight) to 270. The next two weeks, after adding Metanabol my strength was unmeasurable. The reasoning behind adding the dbol at the time I did was because of its reported superior anticatabolic effects which I will note in further detail below. Also because it is, well, dbol. I will continue on metanabol for another ten weeks decreasing then holding the dosage, while adding Anapolon 50 along with Omnadren 250 or Sustanon 250 with a taper of Deca or Primobolan along the way. But that's for the next installment. As I stated earlier, this is by no means my first cycle but to date I've gained like it was my first.

Side effects as of now are as follows: Acne. this is helped somewhat by excessive showering and alcohol rubdowns. Noted aggression at times, but certainly not to the degree where I would hurt another person (offend yes, but never physically hurt), plus this is a favorable bonus in my sport which requires explosive power. The small amount of gyno I have has not acted up yet but I have Proviron, Clomid and Nolvadex on hand. Remember I am not a competitive bodybuilder so a few side effects can be tolerated to certain degrees (these are also to be expected) and I wont take an anti estrogen unless they become intolerable which hasn't been the case before. When dealing with Androgenic drugs you'll have to pay the piper, but be prepared and you wont have to mortgage your house to do so. Noted water retention of course which I can usually take care of with the CAE stack used every other day. Finally the anti-catabolic effects of the Metanabol are evident in my joints (which ache more these days) but also the maintenance of my gains, which have slowed but not stopped like before after eight weeks. I take some ibuprofen to prevent my joints and muscles from becoming too sore as well as ice and BenGay.

I follow the HIT (basic, heavy, intense) workout while throwing in some good, medium weight explosive movements about 2 days a week. I've upped my protein consumption to approximately 200+ grams per day. Next time I'll let ya know what happens when I bombard my system with the final taper of oxymetholone and various testosterone combos. Also the formula I use to keep the gains I have after tapering off. (This formula may not come as any big surprise to some of you but it still works like a Mother F*%@...) Y'all!!!!!!

JBorre


----------



## basskiller (Feb 11, 2012)

***Supplements / Enhancement / Cosmetic Products***

Ecdysteroids--Making Man Insect Like? - Written by Unique

Until a few months ago, I was deceived like most of the bodybuilding / weightlifting world about ecdysteroids having ergogenic potential. I wrongly assumed that the crew who writes for that muscle magazine which looks forward to the turn of the century was correct when it said that ALL plant sterols are useless for weightlifters and bodybuilders. To make matters worse, several years ago I obtained some raw, bulk pfaffia paniculata (Suma) and took fairly substantial dosages without noticing any ergogenic effect. I thus, just assumed that ecdysteroids were another bodybuilding supplement rip-off. HOW WRONG I WAS!!!!!!

What are ecdysteroids? Ecdysteroids are polyhydroxylated sterolic invertebrate growth hormones. They are also present in plants (phytoecdysones) and, as we shall see below, are also claimed to cause a plethora of pharmacological effects in the vertebrates. These effects include increasing vertebrate cell proliferation, increasing the rate of protein synthesis, altering lipid metabolism, altering carbohydrate metabolism, altering immunity and the inflammatory response, and finally, having an overall significant anabolic response in muscle tissue.

Studies on the effects of ecdysteroids in vertebrates were initiated by the pioneering work of Burdette (1960-1974). As early as 1963, Burdette and Coda found that extracts prepared from silkworms containing ecdysteroids enhanced the rate of protein synthesis in mammalian tissue. Their concern was that the same thing might also happen in tumorigenic tissues, however, upon investigation it was found that ecdysteroids actually inhibit the growth of these runaway cell lines. In 1994 Detmar et al. observed that 20-hydroxyecdysterone (20E) increased the number of cell layers in human epidermis and enhanced the expression of markers of differentiation and maturation.

The effect of ecdysteroids on protein metabolism was studied in Japan in the late 60's. In these experiments ecdysteroids were compared with 4-chlorotestosterone (clostebol) for their protein stimulating effects in the mouse liver. The time course of change induced by 20E and 4-chlorotestosterone was similar, with a maximum effect (200% of initial controls) observed after 5 hours. In addition to liver, stimulation of protein synthesis by ecdysteroids has been found also in nervous tissue. Chaudhary (1969) studied the effect of ecdysterone on glutamic decarboxylase (marker of protein synthesis) activity in the rat brain. There was a marked increase (+25-30%) in the activity of glutamate decarboxylase in the brains of the ecdysterone treated animals.

The well informed bodybuilder knows that anabolic steroid hormones are effective in reducing the hyperglycemic response to exogenous glucagon. Due to general metabolism stimulation and anabolic actions of 20E in vertebrates, Yoshida (1971) inspected the existence of these biochemical relationships in the effects of 20E on carbohydrate metabolism. The results of their studies revealed that 20E had a suppressive effect on hyperglycemia induced by glucagon, alloxan (induces artificial diabetes) or anti-insulin serum. THERE WAS NO EFFECT ON BLOOD GLUCOSE LEVELS IN NORMAL ANIMALS. Pretreatment with 20E prior to being affected by one of the above agents had a protective effect--preventing much of the hyperglycemia. The antidiabetic properties of ecdysteroids have been a subject of patent application in Japan (Takahashi and Nishimoto, 1992).

Yes, I mentioned an affect on lipid metabolism and I know that everyone is hoping that I will say that ecdysteroids burn up fat like crazy. Sorrrryyyyyy! The effect I'm talking about is basically on positively modulating cholesterol metabolism. Lupien et al. (1969) analyzed the effects of ecdysterone on cholesterol metabolism in rat liver and serum. They found considerably decreased hepatic cholesterol levels at all doses administered. In addition, high concentrations also inhibited de novo synthesis of cholesterol. It was concluded that the primary effect of ecdysone was to stimulate cholesterol excretion in the bile, thus causing increase bile cholesterol levels and decreased liver cholesterol levels.

So far everything we've looked at regarding ecdysteroids have been positive but what about their effect on the immune system and the inflammatory process. Could it be possible that ecdysterone has a negative impact on these? HMMMMM! Nope! As before ecdysterones affect the above systems positively. You ask for evidence--OK let me fire away. Segreev et al. (1991) compared the effects of testosterone, Methandrostenolone (Dianabol) and 20E on murine (mouse) thymus glands IN VIVO (in a live system). When administered in large doses (50 mg per kilogram per day) over 10 days, the anabolic steroids induced a DECREASE of thymus weight and of DNA synthesis in this gland whereas 20E had no effect. The antinflammatory properties of ecdysteroids were analyzed by Kurmudov and Syrov (1988) in mice and rats. They found that 20E, when given orally at the doses of 10-20 mg per kilogram per day MIGHT BE EVEN MORE EFFECTIVE AGAINST INFLAMMATION THAN AMIDOPYRINE (ANTINFLAMMATORY) OR AS ACTIVE AS CORTISONE ACETATE. Take it all. (1991) found that 20E inhibited histamine release from the rat peritoneal mast cells induced by anti-IgE or ConA. According to these authors, 20E might alter the mobilization of intracellular Ca2+, leading thus to a reduction in the release of histamine from the mast cells.

OK, I know what you are thinking, "Great, Unique, this compound sounds really interesting. In fact, it seems really good for you but why specifically should I take it? If all I want is something to enhance my health I can take grape seed extract, quercetin, or a host of other nutriceuticals. Right?" Well, your reasoning would be correct based strictly on the information I have provided so far. However, I saved the best for last--ITS ANABOLIC PROPERTIES!

In the early stages of ecdysteroid research (1968-1975), it became obvious that these compounds could stimulate protein synthesis and increase metabolic activity in some vertebrate organs. Researchers found that ecdysteroids increased growth of treated mice, enhanced protein synthesis in the liver and kidney and also somewhat altered morphological structure of the liver cells. These results provided some evidence that ecdysteroids might produce anabolic effects in the vertebrates. In general, the anabolic steroids increase animal body mass due to increased muscular tissue, which results in enhanced strength an longer performance of the skeletal muscles. Chermnykh et al. (1988) investigated these effects in mice, making comparisons between 20E and the true anabolic steroid, Methandrostenolone. The assays were made on two parallel experimental groups, one untrained and the other subjected to previous training in form of repeated swimming. They found that both Methandrostenolone as well as 20E, at dosages of 5 micrograms per kilogram caused anabolic increase of body mass only under the conditions of temporary training. Thus, ecdysteroids like true anabolic steroids are compensatory in nature. One difference worth noting was that 20E generally stimulated physical capability for labor while Methandrostenolone could do the same only in association with temporary training. A final difference was that Methandrostenolone stimulated biosynthesis of the myofibrilar proteins in the soleus but not in the extensor digitorum longus, while 20E increased the amount of myofibrilar proteins in both muscles. Because of the above experiment (and others) there have been many real world demonstrations of ecdysteroids having anabolic effects in animals. The former Soviet Union used Leuzea (.4% ecdysterone of dry matter) as an ideal food additive or fodder plant in agriculture. Kudzinau et al. (1980) reported on large experiments in which pulverized green parts of Leuzea were fed to cattle with pronounced anabolic effects. In spite of the pronounced growth-stimulating effects, there were no adverse effects on reproduction in the adult stage. Significant anabolic effects have also been found in pigs and fowl. These results led the former Soviet Union to experiment with ecdysteroids on their athletes. Again, ecdysteroids were found to have remarkable anabolic effects with no noted negative side effects. In fact, the most important pharmacological preparation whose active principle is based on the presence of ecdysteroids is "Ecdisten", commercialized in the former Soviet Union.

Surely, what I've been saying is too good to be true and there must be a negative catch. Well, you're right on this one. Presently, there are no really good ecdysterone supplements on the market. Yes, there are some extracts but these are very low % standardization's with questionable bioavailability. Currently, I am working on obtaining some semi-pure (at least) material to test. This has been no easy task. Actually, several months ago I found a company which supplied very pure material but at a cost of $70,000 per kilo--read that and weep! I was just contacted by another company which has a 14% standardization for $5,000 per kilo--I SAID NO THANKS! I am convinced that it's possible to either extract of synthesize fairly pure material at a reasonable cost. As I write this, I am working with a world leader in ecdysteroid research to bring a pure, cheap product to the market. Everyone cross your fingers--we can only hope that it will be available around the corner.

UNIQUE


----------



## basskiller (Feb 11, 2012)

*** Recipes***

A) REFRIED BEANS

1 cup dried pinto beans (about 6 ounces)
4 cups water
1 cup chopped onions
1 tsp. minced garlic clove
1/4 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. ground cumin or cumino
1/4 cup taco sauce (mild, medium, or hot to taste)

METHOD:
1. Soak beans overnight in water to cover.
2. Drain beans and place in heavy saucepan with water, onions, garlic, salt and cumin. Bring to a boil, then simmer 1 1/2 to 2 hours until beans are soft enough to mash.
3. Mash or blend beans in blender to desired consistency.
4. Mix in taco sauce and reheat in lightly greased skillet.
5. Serve as vegetable or in burrito (1 6-inch flour tortilla = 1 bread).

Serving Size: 1/2 cup
Yield: 3 cups (6 servings)
Exchanges Per Serving: 1 1/2 bread, 1/2 lean meat
Per Serving: 150 calories, 23 gm carbohydrate,
8gm protein, 3 gm fat, 121 mg sodium

B) PEPPERED OVEN FRIED POTATOES

1 Tbsp. margarine, melted
1 Tbsp. water
3 medium potatoes (3/4 pound), peeled and cut into 1/2"
strips
vegetable cooking spray
1 Tbsp. + 1 1/2 tsp. chopped fresh cilantro
2 tsp. minced onion
1/4 tsp. garlic powder
1/4 tsp. red pepper
1/8 tsp. pepper

METHOD:
1. Combine margarine and water in a large bowl; stir until blended. Add potato strips, and toss lightly to coat well.
2. Arrange potato strips in a single layer on a baking sheet coated with cooking spray.
3. Combine remaining ingredients and sprinkle evenly over potatoes.
4. Bake at 400 degrees for 35 minutes or until crisp and golden brown. Remove to paper towels to drain, if necessary.

Yield: 4 servings
Exchanges Per Serving: 1 starch/bread, 1/2 fat
Per Serving: 77 calories, 11 gm carbohydrate,
2 gm protein, 3 mg fat, 44 mg sodium


----------



## basskiller (Feb 11, 2012)

***Black List***

“5 NEW ADDITIONS THIS MONTH" “Companies, Mail-order Scams, and sources that are BLACK LISTED"

I'm currently working on a grading system for sources, for individuals asking my opinion on them, I have them listed one of three ways!!! (ENDORSED) meaning: that they've submitted samples, no fakes were detected, they maintain a two turn-around, they're legit, etc… (GRAY) meaning: that I'm currently working with them to get ENDORSED, no large amount of negative e-mails on them, seems legit, etc… (SCAM) meaning: I want this guy shutdown, for either dealing in fakes, stealing money, or possible working with or for FEDS

It seems that a couple of our members have received letters from the FDA, below is an e-mail which I received and I feel it has some very eye opening points!!! Here it is:

Dear Hulkster,

Ok, here is letter number 1. Swess Pharma, Gena Pharm, MB Muscle Books, and Hardcore Newsletter (Dante) all got popped or visited in the last 3 months. Actually, Dante got busted about 8 months ago and then "mysteriously" everything else followed. Hmmm. Swess was a huge counterfeit operator (nice shiny labels) plus made some bullshit supplements that didn't have the right FDA labeling. He wholesaled the supplements to Gena. Remember that liquid finaplix that came in a vile that everyone had (even some pros)? Now you know. Remember Duchaine's article about Gena in MM2000 (right before they got popped)? Talking about how he did time for the same thing Gena Pharm was doing? Hmmm. How do I know all this you ask? Well, I know about a lot of shit. And one of my addresses was on their mailing lists. Now, I get letter number 1 about 3 weeks ago. Presumably this was required to be sent out to all potential customers warning about the dangers of fake products. They would have trouble if they knew about all this fake shit and some one got hurt with it and they didn't warn them. Ok, read it.

***START***

FOOD AND DRUG ADMINISTRATION
Office of Criminal Investigations
Metro Washington Field Office
XXX Powder Mill Road, Suite XXX
XXXXX, MD XXXXX

Dear Sir or Madam:
March 14, 1997
The United States Food and Drug Administration came across your name during the coarse of an investigation concerning performance enhancement products marketed by companies known as SWESS PHARMA, I0I, IC, SHAL, and JNM, all of the Youngstown, OH, area. Moreover, SWESS and IC products are known to be sold by GenaPharm, of Austin, TX.

The Food and Drug Administration has not approved any of these companies to manufacture or repackage drugs and has not inspected their facilities. Some question has arisen that many of the performance enhancement products marketed by these companies are not what they are advertised to be. In fact, the substances may be harmful to humans. Therefore, if you have received any edible or injectable product from any of these companies, we strongly urge you not to take the product. If you have consumed or injected any of these substances and felt ill afterward, we recommend that you immediately seek the advice of your personal medical doctor. If you have gotten ill or injured because of these substances, or want to safely dispose of these products, please call 1-800-XXX-XXXX between 8:00 AM and 3:00 PM, Monday through Friday, EST.

If you have mailed money to these companies and have not received any product, or a product you suspect is counterfeit, or if you have any other information concerning these companies which could be of assistance, please contact Special Agent XXXX X. XXXXX at 1-800-XXX-XXXX between 8:00 AM and 3:00 PM, Monday through Friday, EST. ***FINISH***

Ok, now the fun part. My buddy gets letter number 2 below. This is the boldest, biggest, most far reaching bust they have tried on steroid users yet!! They tell you right in the letter "this company may be setting you up from the start" to avoid entrapment. And they know that we know not to sign for shit so they say "do not sign for any package, just say it isn't yours". They are hoping this will fly in court so when you say "what package, I didn't order anything", they can bust you anyway. Read it carefully and you will see that it's all word games to get them off the hook because they solicited you first with the letter. And when is the last time you saw a guy based overseas say "do not tell anyone about us—do not give our name to anyone or you will be dropped from our list?" NEVER. Foreigners don't care. Ok, you think I'm paranoid, check this out brother. The address to ship to is in Gibraltar (no state or zip, just Gibraltar). Well, I searched and Gibraltar is between SPAIN and the UK.

A gov. office over there waiting? Could be! PLUS, the post office stamp on the envelope says Easton, MD 216??. The last 2 digits in the zip don't show. Well, guess what? I searched again and Easton, MD is 1 hour from the White House front porch!!!! Right down government alley where all the agencies are!!! PLUS, there are only 2 zip codes in Easton: 1) 21601 "standard" and 2) 21606 "unique". What is unique you ask? I wanted to know the same thing so I asked the post office and they said it was "a large building with it's own zip, usually a government office." DC is full of "unique" zips! PLUS, the stamp also said 2219 Eastern Shore xxx. Now, if you can find out what building is at zip code 21606 and possibly 2219 Eastern Shore in Easton, MD, then you will find out who this letter really came from!!!!!!!! Now you know the lengths they will go to. Trust no one!

***BUST***

DEA, officials break down Knox Box door - Written by Ray

Drug Enforcement Agency officials broke down the door of a Knox Box yesterday afternoon, witnesses said. DEA officers issued a narcotics search warrant at 4305 Hartwick Road following the delivery of a Federal Express package, Prince George's Country Police said. Witnesses say the package was delivered to the apartment at about 3 p.m. "I noticed [the package] because the delivery man was wearing regular clothes and drove a regular car," said XXXXX, a visitor from Harrisburg, Pa. "He wasn't in a Federal Express van. He was carrying a big box. “XXXXX, who watched the incident from across Hartwick Road along with several campus students, said he saw "the whole thing." XXXXX said a man answered the door, signed for the package and returned inside. Two men, later determined to be DEA agents, were then seen circling the Knox Box, one holding a sledgehammer. After knocking on the apartment door, the undercover agents broke the door down with the sledgehammer, XXXXX said. Minutes later, Prince George's County Police arrived on the scene. Police would not confirm if they were working with the DEA. A dark-haired man who appeared to be in his early 20s was led out in handcuffs around 3:30 p.m. Police officers carried the empty Federal Express box and two garbage bags out of the apartment. Prince George's County narcotics officer Sgt. Michael XXXXX wouldn't confirm if any arrests were made and said the investigation is pending.

***SPECIAL NOTICES***

Drugstore O.L. Skouvara & Co. , Epaminonda 82, Thiva 32200, Greece
“Most outgoing mail/packages caught by US Customs"

Euro Care Mail-order Pharmacy, The Netherlands
“Shutdown due to MM2000 article"

B. Mougios & Co.
Pittakou 23 T.K., 54645, Thessaloniki, Greece
“Shutdown"

Paul Parker/ Carlos
P.O. Box 83130
San Diego, CA 92138
“Busted and DEA maintaining P.O. Box for info. gathering"

***SCAMS***

IC (formerly: SHAL) P.O. Box 465, North Jackson, Ohio 44451

[email protected], Coosa, GA

[email protected], a.k.a. Dave, I.E.B. 2932 Lambert Dr. Suite 206,
Toledo, Ohio 43613

[email protected], a.k.a. Dave, I.E.B. 2932 Lambert Dr. Suite 206,
Toledo, Ohio 43613

[email protected], a.k.a. Michael Stock,
1175 University Ave, Montreal Quebec

[email protected], a.k.a. Michael Stock,
1175 University Ave, Montreal Quebec

[email protected]

Box 50242, Tucson

Pro Tech Sport, U.K.

Spider Labs

JNM, Youngstown Ohio

UN Trust, Gibraltar

Pro Products, California

J.F. Enterprises, Durham, NC

***FAKE DEALERS, PRODUCTS WITH NO ACTIVE INGREDIENT***

Sports Supplements, Canada

MDT

Pharma-Europa

R. M. Products

Farmlette

Winfield Assoc.

Farma-Mex (Pharma-Mex)

Gena Pharm, Austin Texas

Swess Pharma, Youngstown Ohio

T.J.

***NOT A SOURCE or QUIT***

Fitness Club, Phuket

Anavar

Nandrolone

***LEGIT, BUT MEMBERS REPORT PROBLEMS***

Rejuvenation

IMP

IAS


----------



## basskiller (Feb 11, 2012)

*** Counterfeits/fakes***

A) Fakes: (junk/useless)

Russian Dianabol, the blister packs have poor quality print (all Russian) and it has “Methanadrolone" and “000.5r") printed on it. The two colors used for the print are black and blue. The directions that come with the tablets, is printed on greenish colored paper.

Russian Sustanon “CYCTAHOH 250", the 1cc amp is clear with a bright white scoring mark around the neck, and the label on the amp has rounded corners, Lot#252179, Manufacture Date: Mai '95, Expiration Date: Mai '99.

Organon (Greece), Deca-Durabolin, Lot#931104-012, Exp. 991128, 100mg/ml, 2ml/vial, 3 vials per box.

Organon, Deca-Durabolin, Lot#292698A, 200mg/ml, 2ml/vial, vial is brownish in color with blue cap.

Pronabol-5, manufactured in India, the fake product comes in plain (no thrills) foil strip on 10 tabs (per strip) that says Pronabol 5, while the real version comes in a (vacuum pack) foil strip with purple writing on it, the tabs are marked “P-5"

I've received word, that there seems to be some counterfeit Extraboline(Deca) from Greece going around. It looks identical to the real stuff (same box, labels), but many people think it is fake or under dosed. Also, there is some counterfeit Parabolan going around. Most people think it contains some type of testosterone.

B) Counterfeits: (copies/good products)

Here are some of the counterfeits floating around, good news is that they actually contain what they are suppose it. They all look legit, except the labels peel off too easily (on the Steris Products). I'll record lot#/date as they become available.

Negma (France), Parabolan, Exp. 08/96
Steris Labs (USA), Testosterone Enanthate 200mg/ml 10cc vial
Steris Labs (USA), Testosterone Cypionate 200mg/ml 10cc vial
Steris Labs (USA), Testosterone Propionate 100mg/ml 10cc vial
Steris Labs (USA), Testosterone Suspension 100mg/ml 30cc vial
Steris Labs (USA), HCG

Primobolan (Spanish), 100mg/ml, actually contains approx. 50mg Nandrolone Phenlypropionate, the blue spot is smaller, the scoring mark is more visible, and it comes with a different style plastic tray, than the real version.


----------



## basskiller (Feb 11, 2012)

*** PC / Internet Security***

Basics of Computer Privacy and Anonymity - Written by Morrissey

The Internet has provided a tremendous opportunity to bring like minded people together from around the world. However with this opportunity, there is also one problem. The opportunity for privacy and anonymity that you take for granted in other forms of communication are normally lost. If I send a letter by first class mail or phone someone, both the law and the nature of the medium give me privacy and the opportunity for anonymity. But there is normally very little privacy or anonymity when sending email. When sending an email message, the message does not go straight to the person it is addressed to. Instead, it hops from computer to computer across the Internet. Anyone on the computers between the two persons can listen in on Internet traffic between them and look for interesting information. This is known as packet sniffing. Also, your Internet Service Provider regularly backs up to tape all the data on their disks, including your email messages, and these tapes are kept for several months. Any of the system administrators can read these tapes or provide access to your messages to anyone they wish to. Also, all email messages are tagged with the source they come from and the path they take through the Internet to help system administrators track down mailer problems. Normally no message is anonymous and even if you use a pseudonym, the computer the mail message originates from is clearly identified.

Fortunately, computer software also provides an answer to these problems: encryption. Encryption renders a file or email message unreadable to anyone who does not have the encryption key. Most modern encryption programs work by breaking the text into chunks, shuffling the bits within the chunks, and replacing the original text with the shuffled bits. Most modern encryption methods are also symmetric: if the same shuffling is done on the encrypted message, the original text is restored. The encryption key determines how the bits are shuffled. So to encrypt a text, the user chooses a key, encrypts the text, and later applies the same key to decrypt it. The strength of the encryption (how hard it is to break by someone without the key) is determined by the size of the chunks that are shuffled. The longer the chunk, the stronger the encryption.

So encryption solves the problem of privacy, but raises a new problem: how do you get the encryption key to someone you want to send an encrypted message to, so that they can decrypt the message. The solution to this problem is in another kind of encryption, called public key encryption. A public key encryption system has two keys. One is used to encrypt the message and the second is used to decrypt it. The key used to encrypt the message is made public, so that anyone can send an encrypted message and the other key is kept private, so that only the recipient of the message can decrypt it.

In addition to encrypting messages, public key ciphers provide another service: digital signatures. A digital signature is computed by computing a function of a text, called a hash, encrypting the hash with the private key, and appending the encrypted hash to the message. Anyone with the proper software can then decrypt the hash with the public key and compare it to the message to see if they match. Since the encrypted hash could only be computed by the person who possesses the private key, this establishes that the text was sent by the person with the private key, establishing that the text is not a forgery.

There are several public key encryption systems in use. The most widely available and widely used system on the Internet was written by Phil Zimmermann and is called Pretty Good Privacy (PGP). a hybrid system. First PGP encrypts the message with a traditional cipher and then it encrypts the key to the cipher is with a public key cipher and sends it along with the message. PGP uses this hybrid system because traditional cryptography is much faster than public key cryptography. PGP is a very strong cryptographic system and if the private key is not compromised, cannot be broken by any current computer. PGP is freely available to non-commercial users on the Internet and versions for most popular computer systems can be down loaded from the Web. For reasons I won't go into, there are three versions of PGP. One is legal for users in the United States, one is legal for users outside the United States, and one (the commercial version) is legal for commercial users. All versions work interchangeably and are equally good encryption systems.

One problem with PGP is that it has a command line user interface. To make PGP easier to use, front end programs have been developed to simplify the process of encrypting files and to integrate the encryption of messages into mailers. The Aegis shell gives a Windows interface to PGP commands. Private Idaho, provides an email interface to PGP. I recommend both for Windows users as they are the best documented programs of their type on the web and are being kept current by developers. Other PGP shells and mailer front ends for PGP are also available for Windows and other operating systems and computers.

So where is all this great software available? If you are running Windows on your computer, I recommend that you first visit the Seattle Webworks PGP page (http://www.seattle-webworks.com/pgp/index.html). It provides links to the PGP and Aegis Shell executables as well as very detailed instructions on the installation of these programs. Next, visit the Building a CryptoBook web page (HTML 404 Error - File or Directory Not Found). It has a description of the all hardware and software you need to set up a secure computer, with links so that you can down load the software, plus information on how to set the software up on your computer. The International PGP Page (Forsiden Ifi - Institutt for informatikk) provides the most complete set of PGP and PGP related software, but the information provided is not so specific to Windows users. But this is the place to go if you have a non-Windows computer system or want to look at all the software available for use with PGP. The best set of online documentation for PGP is available on the page Cryptography, PGP, and Your Privacy (http://world.std.com/~franl/crypto.html). Read this information after you have PGP installed on your system.

Encryption solves the problem of computer privacy, but there is also the problem of anonymity. Anonymous re-mailers provide the solution to this problem. An anonymous re-mailer takes an incoming mail message, strips the information about the source of the message from it, and re-mails the message to a destination contained within the original message. To the recipient of the message, it looks as if the message comes from the re-mailer. Normally messages to the anonymous re-mailer are encrypted with the re-mailer's public key, so someone who might look at the message before it reaches the re-mailer won't be able to tell its eventual destination. Though anonymous re-mailers are fairly secure, there is always the possibility that the integrity of the re-mailer might be compromised and it might log all messages passing through it. To rule out this possibility, a mail message can be sent through a chain of anonymous re-mailers. The mail message is encrypted with the public keys of each of the re-mailers and the message when decrypted only gives instructions on the next hop in the chain. Thus no re-mailer has both the source and destination information. Obviously, setting up anonymous re-mailer chains is tedious unless you have software to support it. Good PGP front ends, such as Private Idaho, automate the process of sending mail through anonymous re-mailer chains, making it only a little more difficult than sending normal email. However, sending email through a re-mailer chain will take longer than sending email directly, up to a day depending on how many re-mailers are in the chain, and because there is the possibility that one of the machines in the chain may be down, the chances that the message will get through are somewhat reduced. So in sending anonymous mail, you have to balance security against convenience.

Anonymous mail, as described so far, is only good for one way communication. However, one can include a response block in an anonymous message. This block provides a path back to the original sender that is stored on the re-mailers along the chain. The response block allows the recipient of the message to send a reply to the message without knowing who the message is from. Anonymous messages with response blocks are less secure than messages without them, so re-mailer chains should normally be longer to provide increased security.

Sometimes sending mail anonymously is not all you want. You would also like to establish a new pseudonymous identity from which you can send and receive mail and post messages. The nym.alias.net server allows you to do all these things through the user name of your choice. You are known to the system administrators only by a PGP public key and a response block which tells the server how to forward messages to your normal email account. You set up an anonymous re-mailer chain to communicate with the nym.alias.net server and set up your account through email messages to it. Unlike services where you use a pseudonym but your real identity is known to the system administrator, there is no way the administrators can reveal your identity, because they do not know it. The re-mailing service is free, obviously, because how could they make you pay if they don't know who you are? If you are going to use this service, please do not abuse it by sending blatantly offensive or illegal messages from your new identity. You will get your account pulled and you will provide ammunition to those persons wishing to shut down this kind of service.

An overview of anonymous re-mailers with pointers to more information is available from the Anonymous Re-mailers FAQ (http://www.well.com/user/abacard/remail.html). The Graphic Idea's PGP Links page (PGP and Anonymous Email FAQ's) explains how to send anonymous mail or post anonymous messages with Private Idaho, including a walk though of the process of creating and using a pseudonymous account on nym.alias.net. The web page of nym.alias.net (http://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~raph/n.a.n.html) explains their service and includes an explanation of how to set up an account if you don't have a mailer front end that supports their service.

That's the basics of computer privacy and anonymity. I hope it helps you understand what is available to help you in your search for security in your computer communications and that you can use it to locate more detailed information on the subject. Morrissey

***ANNOUNCEMENT*** COMPUTER VIRUS

Frank Truth dropped me a note to pass on, that there's a new computer virus floating around (sent in an e-mail message)!!! If you see an incoming e-mail noting “[email protected]" don't open it, it will destroy your HDD


***ANNOUNCEMENT*** HARD COPY NEWSLETTER

“Athletic Research Group Site" Uniserve Home Run by Frank Decurtis Frank puts out a really nice Hard Copy Newsletter, called “Muscle Plus", drop him a note at his site, call him at 1-800-611-2639, and sign up for it. IT'S FREE AND WELL WORTH THE TIME TO GET IT, PACKED WITH A VARIETY OF ARTICLES AND STATS!!!

***ANNOUNCEMENT*** NEW HULKSTER'S NEWSLETTER CARRIERS

Jay's Bodybuilding Page
Data Systems International, Inc. > Home
Run by Jay Thompson
This Bodybuilding site features articles, info,
as well as assistince in answering your questions and meeting your needs!!!
THIS IS A MUST VISIT SITE!!!

DISCLAIMER: The author of this Newsletter is a Certified Personal Trainer and CNA, with no other qualifications in the field of Science, Chemistry, Sports Medicine, etc... This newsletter is based on research done by the author. An attempt has been made to make it a practical source of information, rather than scientific. Prescription medication is illegal, unless authorized by a physician. The author is not approving or recommending this use of Anabolic Steroids or other hormone substitutes.

“Be careful and watch your back……………Hulkster"


----------

